# Neofinetia (tiger varieties) Update



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

My green Kogane nishiki had only one leaf showing slight yellow earlier in the summer by the window.
I moved it from sphag into bark mix and moved it under T8 light (about one foot under the light) about two months ago.
The yellowing has been slowly progressing (the third leaf form the top on the left side in the photo below), and the next leaf is starting to show a little bit of yellow. 







Kinyuko has been in the same spot since winter, which is a very bright window, however, the bright yellow has significantly diminished and now it has a lot more green than yellow. 
I don't know what to do to get the yellow back. 






This is a relatively newly registered variety out of Korea.
I don't know the name in English, but it is a mutation from Amami strain.
It's one of those whose new leaves show bright yellow patches and then disappears later in season.
I'm posting the spike and buds because of its beautiful clear light pink color.
Flowers will be white. 
This is a practice peace. 






This is Fugaku I got from In-Situ orchids on eBay (great seller!!!) about two months ago.
It came with two spike each bearing about 10 and 7 large flowers, which is main reason I bought the plant along with the strongly colored leaves.
It is rather big plant, but I love this variety for such diversity! 
Surprisingly, it is sending up two more spikes!!! Yay!!!


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2017)

I think they all look splendid and healthy. I suspect you'll
need to keep experimenting with light until you find just
the right amount of light to bring out the yellow in the
leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice. In-situ had some huge inexpensive Neos last year that I was interested in, but then I did a reality check and decided not to kill any more of these.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 21, 2017)

I really like the colour on your Kinyuko. BTW, do you know what the name means ... I'm guessing the kin bit means yellow or gold ?

I wouldn't push for too much yellow as I think it can lead to poorer growth, although maybe it also depends on the variety.
I have a Fugaku and Aojiku Fugaku, both acquired as young plants the Fugaku has too much yellow and it's growing very slowly, it could be that some other genetic issue is at play here. OK so Fugaku is a shima type and the yellow on my Fugaku is on the top and bottom of the leaf ... it goes right through. With my Hanagoromo the yellow is mostly on the light exposed surface and the leaf has more green on the underside.

I also do wonder whether temperature is a factor in some varieties. I have an Akogare, which along with my others spends the winter in the loft under a south facing skylight. My loft gets quite cold, but they also get the most of whatever winter sunshine is available. My Akogare this spring had good yellow colour on it's newer leaves, but this summer with the extra warmth we've had and the longer days on a south facing window sill, has surprisingly gone more green and I was expecting more yellow to develop ? I think that it is possible that in some varieties the mutation which causes the variegation may have a temperature sensitive aspect. With my Akogare at least it seems I get better colour in the cooler weather ... but I will observe it more closely from now on.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2017)

Kin is for gold. Second letter means deep or intense, the last letter means shining brightly, so basically very bright golden yellow. 
The last two letters together work as an adjective and are often used to describe something that is bright yellow. 
Chinese letters for Kogane nishiki basically means the same thing. 

I also worry intense tanning might cause harm. I just want very yellow leaves for aesthetic reason.  

Some of the yellow leaves are yellow front and back, only leaving a thin green line area along the mid vein on the underside. 
I wonder if yellow parts perform photosynthesis at all?? 

My Fugaku has parts that are nearly solid green and parts that are nearly all yellow with or without varying degree of green stripes that run along the leaf length. Some of these stripes not continuous. Also, these green stripes run along the surface as well as 'buried' side the leaf. And done are more a patch than a line. 
I guess pretty much the typical of tora fu. 

With regard to temperature and its influence on bringing out the yellow color ( let's just call it tanning from here on for convenience), I have no idea. All I have dug up so far mentioned two things, strong light & high humidity. 
Then, there are no specifics. 
I'll just throw in some of the bits I have found out. 
Some varieties show tanning in younger leaves while others show later in the season. These tanning may or may not persist even under ideal conditions, and make it their characteristics.
Tara nishiki is particularly difficult to tan nicely. It does say summer sun is a must for tanning Tara nishiki. 
More detailed info regarding culture or tanning technics are not discussed in Korean websites. The way I understand it is that most of these forum members are vendors and they compete for exhibits, thus any detailed info are their secrets so to speak. No one asks and no one brings it up. Interesting!


----------

